# layout/cellpic/slice problem



## VolkanZ (23. Februar 2005)

Hallo liebe tutorials.de Gemeinde,

ich habe da ein problem. Und zwar habe ich für meine neue Website ein Layout per Photoshop erstellt. Funktionierte auch alles wunderbar... habe danach das Layout gesliced und danach über ImageReader ( optiemierte Version sperichern unter ) gespeichert... ging auch alles ohne problem. Danach habe ich die Seite in Frontpage geöffnet ( habe zwar dreamweaver aber komme damit nicht klar ) davor habe ich mir beim slicen cellpics gesliced... die ich benötige, damit der contentbereich bei längeren texten nicht das layout sprengt... doch es funkitoniert nicht. Der txtteil bleibt zwar so wie ich mir das vorstellt, doch der rest des layout wird dabei gesprengt...

hier ein pic, von meinem layout... der teil der einen roten kreis umsich hat ist der teil, wo bei längeren texten vergrösstert werden soll.

Bild1:








... ich hoffe mir kann jmd. behilflich sein. Vorab, ich habe das layout nicht nocheinmal neu zusammengeschnitten und in Frontpage zusammengestellt. Ich hoffe / denke das es da eine möglichkeit gibt, es auch auf diese art und weise hinzubekommen.


Bedanke mich jetzt schon für euer Feedback 

Besten Dank & viele Grüsse,


VolkanZ


----------



## versuch13 (23. Februar 2005)

Ich versteh dein Problem jetzt nicht wirklich, aber du könntest in die besagte Zelle einen iframe einfügen, dann wird der Inhalt gescrollt wenn er größer ist als die Zelle.

greetz


----------



## VolkanZ (23. Februar 2005)

hi versuch13,

das problem ist, ich will net mit iframes arbeiten... will für jeden menüpkt. ne eigene seite erstellen. ich mag keine iframes  ausserdem wenn ich es machen würde, würde der scroller mein layout kaputt machen da, ich den scroller so haben möchte, das das nicht ohne grössere kentnisse nicht machbar wäre.. daher fällt diese option weg  

wenn ich das cellpic use und möchte das sich das cellpic "ausbreitet" wenn ein längerer txt kommt, dann sprengt er ja den rest des layouts das will ich aber net 
dafür müsste s doch eine möglichkeit geben *würg*

hier ein bild was ich meine und was dann passiert, wenn ich ein cellpic benutzte:

Bild2:






möchte halt nur das sich der contentbereich streckt und nicht der rest des layouts.


Thx again 

VolkanZ


----------



## versuch13 (23. Februar 2005)

Ja, das ist schon zu lösen, aber ist mir jetzt zu mühsam noch was zu schreiben.
Ich schick dir morgen aufjedenfall einfach mal ein paar beispiele.
greetz


----------



## VolkanZ (23. Februar 2005)

würd mich echt freuen 

danke versuch13 & die eine Gute Nacht

Greetz VolkanZ


----------



## VolkanZ (24. Februar 2005)

niemand da, der mir helfen kann ?


----------



## versuch13 (25. Februar 2005)

sorry VolkanZ,

hab mir das neulich abend nicht richtig angesehen. Also ich glaube es gibt keine Möglichkeit den Content Bereich getrennt von der Navi zu vergrößern, jedenfalls nicht so wie du hier die Slices angelegt hast. Vielleicht ist es möglich den kompletten rechten Bereich der Seite in einen 100% hohen iframe einzulagern, dadurch würde die größen Veränderung sich nicht auf die Navigation auswirken, aber da du nicht mit iframes arbeiten wolltest fällt das ja außer betracht.

greetz


Doch, es geht, versuch es mal so. 
MfG

>> nicht drüber nachgedacht, Slice 7 muss doch über die gesamte Breite gehen.
greetz


----------

